# UPennSpring Live Results



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2009)

http://cube.danrcohen.com/results/

Hopefully all the bugs are fixed from Fort Lee. I would suggest discussing results in this thread as well.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 21, 2009)

Best of luck!
Hopefully see some WRs for americans!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 21, 2009)

nah, no results yet...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 21, 2009)

Pedro said:


> nah, no results yet...


He got 5x5x5 wr avg


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 21, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > nah, no results yet...
> ...



i cant find it on the website though. am i missing something?


----------



## Pedro (Mar 21, 2009)

yep, nothing appears here also


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, he got the 5x5 WR average and completely forgot to tell the world about it through the live results.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok.... David's fault for not following directions... I'm gonna upload them now for a test. yeah, completely David's fault.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 21, 2009)

nothing yet


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok.... David's fault for not following directions... I'm gonna upload them now for a test. yeah, completely David's fault.



well I don't care. so there. take that.

Oh and I guess since this is the thread to discuss results lets go:

I only did sq1 and clock and actually didnt fail.


----------



## Dene (Mar 21, 2009)

Yea there were no live results. You can have post-comp-but-before-up-on-the-WCA results.

In case anyone wonders or cares, my 15.16 3x3 average was very lucky. 2 PLL skips  (although on one of them I did the wrong OLL so I had to do 2, but still PLL skip).


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 21, 2009)

lol i got my PB single and average in 3x3 and 2x2... dave managed to be judging me wen i DNF'd my 4x4... now that was just sad...


----------

